# Manual de instalacion de sistema GNV de Super Duty



## zelectronica (Jun 19, 2021)

Buenas noches estimados amigos, requiero de sus conocimientos para solucionar una falla del sistema GNV de una Super Duty Ford 350, si esta a su alcance me facilitarian el manual de instalacion o en su defecto el diagrama Electrico del mismo, agradecido en gran manera, en espera de su respuesta

Hallé este manual en la red que usa una ECU muy similar al sistema gnv de la ford super duty


----------



## sergiot (Jun 30, 2021)

Ese sistema no algo simple como para tocar de oido, si no se sabe que tocar es mejor no hacerlo, por otro lado hay que estar seguros que la falla esta en ese sistema y no en el motor en general, osea, a nafta funciona bien??
La inyección de gas es tan compleja como la de combustible liquido, y todo se maneja y se ajusta-corrige desde el software suministrado por el fabricando y teniendo la llave o hardlock del mismo.


----------

